
The FMV Pipeline of “Full Throttle Remastered” - corysama
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/TrevorDiem/20180829/321112/The_Full_Throttle_Remastered_FMV_Pipeline_Part_2.php
======
mikewhy
Crazy that they ended up using computer vision to find the buttons to press.
We just used AutoHotKey and the Tab key.

~~~
giobox
It struck me that using OpenCV to get the coordinates of a button might
actually be _simpler_ (from a code writing perspective...) than many of the
solutions to these sorts of problems I’ve used in the past. This is a pretty
straightforward, maybe even 1:1 pixel mapped match you are looking for,
returning the coordinates to click could be accomplished in very few lines of
code with OpenCV. You could build a pretty sweet little automation library
that just consumes screen captures of the things you want to click. Would
greatly reduce the tedium often found in automation coding. This strikes me as
so obvious I’m guessing such a library probably already exists...

------
netgusto
A short (10m) interview with the original makers of the game, talking about
the remake:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypBtz0TWL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypBtz0TWL8)

~~~
corysama
Btw, we aggregate exactly that kind of material over in
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/)

------
xfour
I love this. Clever to the Max. Reminds me of a time I remember vividly.
Needed to build a high stakes click automation script I once wrote to fix some
billing amounts before customers would be incorrectly charged. API doesn’t
exist so what to do write a script to extract the visual location and
automated click. So dirty but so satisfying when it worked.

------
vernie
I'd forgotten how gross Adobe products are to integrate into a pipeline.

~~~
electricslpnsld
I would kill for Python bindings to the full functionality of Photoshop and
Illustrator. Seems like a no-brainer!

~~~
fsloth
Well, there's JS, AppleScript and VB4

[https://www.adobe.com/devnet/photoshop/scripting.html](https://www.adobe.com/devnet/photoshop/scripting.html)

------
voltagex_
I wonder if the source for the DOS tools will ever be released.

~~~
gmueckl
I have doubts that it still exists, at least in a complete state. I guess that
whoever reverse-engineered the file format for the original sequence editing
tool would have preferred to read the original source code instead.

